# Mounds



## blackbear (Jul 31, 2013)

Are there cherokee mounds around Otto,Ga.or Black Rock Mountain/Rabun?
I think i found one,who records these sites?
Also how far above Cleveland,Ga. were mounds built?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 31, 2013)

Don`t know who records mounds, archaelogists, I reckon. 

As for how far north mounds are found, just off the top of my head, I know there are some in Ohio.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Jul 31, 2013)

http://georgiashpo.org/contact_us 

Historic Preservation Division, Ga DNR


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 31, 2013)

By the time of the Historic Period, most Native Americans no longer interred their dead in mounds.  I can't speak for the Cherokee peoples but they began using Cemeteries in NW FL.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 1, 2013)

Western NC and North Georgia are full of mounds, but they predate the historic Cherokee. Most were built in the Woodland-Mississippian phases. The Cherokee often built their townhouses on top of these existing mounds and built towns around them. A lot of the bigger ones have been excavated by universities or individuals, or plowed down over the years, but many are still standing. The Nikwasi mound is still standing in the middle of the town of Franklin, NC (near the NC/GA line,) for example.


----------



## White Horse (Aug 1, 2013)

As stated above the mounds predate the historic Indian groups. The Creeks are descendants of the Mississippians, but the Cherokee migrated to Georgia in later times, so the mounds in Georgia cannot be said to have been built by their ancestors.

There are mounds as far north as Wisconsin.


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.aboutnorthgeorgia.com/ang/Etowah_Indian_Mounds

This is directly about the Etowah mounds, but has info on the Mississippi mound-building culture.

During the 1st contact times, the tribes (like in Macon) found living on top of the mounds had no knowledge of who had built the mounds, they just found them & housed atop them, or so I have read.


----------



## Forest Grump (Aug 1, 2013)

Not an exhaustive list, but a fair number of mounds, location & links:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mississippian_sites


----------



## blackbear (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info guys! 
The "Sellars mound" looks alot like the one i found last week but without the trees,and i was in Rabun co. ,i've got to get a picture of it bigtime!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 14, 2013)

cool info


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 14, 2013)

Did the original mound builders also build dwellings on top of their mounds?


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 15, 2013)

Forest Grump said:


> Not an exhaustive list, but a fair number of mounds, location & links:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Mississippian_sites



Thanks for the interesting info. As a kid my Dad knew about Long Swamp and we got permission from the farmer to look around the field.  Still have what I found, better items were a pot leg and small black axe head or scraper.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 15, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Did the original mound builders also build dwellings on top of their mounds?



Here's a link to some interesting reads.
http://lostworlds.org/category/ancient-civilizations-of-georgia/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 15, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> Here's a link to some interesting reads.
> http://lostworlds.org/category/ancient-civilizations-of-georgia/



Thanks for the link, it's amazing how long ago that civilization was compared to the more recent Native Americans.
I've been to Etowah and it's impressive. Curiously, the summit is pentagonal in form.(temple mound) The Temple mound did have some type of structure on it.

If I came along many years later and saw one of these mounds, I would definitely build a structure on top.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 16, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Thanks for the link, it's amazing how long ago that civilization was compared to the more recent Native Americans.
> I've been to Etowah and it's impressive. Curiously, the summit is pentagonal in form.(temple mound) The Temple mound did have some type of structure on it.
> 
> If I came along many years later and saw one of these mounds, I would definitely build a structure on top.



The shaman probably spent a lot of time up there.
I've never visited Etowah but I have visited Kolomoki.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 16, 2013)

fish hawk said:


> The shaman probably spent a lot of time up there.
> I've never visited Etowah but I have visited Kolomoki.



Waiting for the ancient astronauts.


----------



## Theodore981 (Aug 17, 2013)

It's amazing what curious folk can find way back in the woods.  The Cherokee were simply amazing folk.  Greed and "becoming too white" were their undoing.  And many of their chiefs were rightly assassinated, before and during their genocidal march to Oklahoma, which happened as a result of psychopathic and disgusting "American heroes".

Heck around Blairsville, I never, ever, ever go into the woods, without finding evidence of them being here.  Biggest find was accidental, within 1/2 mile of Track Rock (which, I have learned, is mostly yet another bunch of mythical bull malarkey)  (Yep, "homeys" are responsible for many of those mythical petroglyphs).  But the huge village site back in the woods, was and is the real thing.


----------

